
German police successfully trains dogs to find hidden USB flash drives by smell - teinac
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fnetzwelt%2Fweb%2Fcybercrime-schnueffler-wie-die-polizei-mit-datentraegerspuerhunden-aufruestet-a-1297622.html
======
teinac
I'm again and again amazed by what dogs can accomplish with their nose. If
this really works (they say it does) this might have a bigger impact on
cybersecurity than it appears at first. Think about dissidents,
whistleblowers, etc.

